# Para Pharma Warning



## TomJ (Sep 16, 2021)

​Para Pharma Review​Alright so most of you know, I'm pretty green, having only joined a little bit ago. So ill preface this thread with that and I don't expect too many others to make the same mistakes I did with para Pharma, but I figured id share some actual information in the off chance some other newer person doesn't get fucked buying one thing thinking its another, OR WORSE, taking something thinking its another.

So I bought some stuff pretty early on while I was still only barely past surface level research, Eroids (go figure).
I knew my first cycle was going to be test and maybe an oral at the end if I was feeling it, so i picked up some of Para Pharmas anavar pretty early on just it have it on hand.
Saw Para all over the place, figured "a source that wide spread couldn't be that bad, I would for sure see neg reviews if there were any issues."

Well its been sitting for a while now and as ive gotten a bit less naïve and a little more knowledgeable i figured that chance of it actually being Oxandrolone was pretty low, so i picked up 2 different chem reagent tests to see if it was even Anavar (never mind if it was underdosed)

Well to im sure no ones surprise the shit is actually dbol. the packaging even has the same batch number used in their Jano testings.

So if youre a newer guys that somehow found your way here keep in mind;
Para Pharma legit or Scam?​Testing provided BY the source, is meaningless.
Batch numbers are meaningless (they can just print whatever they want)
If it comes up in the first couple results form a google search, you're probably gonna get ripped off.
Eroids is worthless.

Buyer beware, stay safe

I guess on the bright side now I have some really insanely overpriced dbol on hand.


----------



## eazy (Sep 16, 2021)

I want to try Anavar. I keep reading it's often faked and will probably be dbol.

sourcing is the most annoying part of all of this.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 16, 2021)

eazy said:


> I want to try Anavar. I keep reading it's often faked and will probably be dbol.
> 
> sourcing is the most annoying part of all of this.


Yeah the more im reading and the more im seeing is you can find whatever oils you want all day long, maybe a bit underdosed, but not hard to find. But trying to find orals that are what they say and dosed how they say is like pulling teeth. Wondering if its even worth the headache.

I bought that shit like 2 or 3 months ago, and ive been keeping my eyes open since then and still haven't found anything that I would be confident about.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 16, 2021)

too be fair, anavar is probably the hardest truly legit compound to find. 

But I do agree. Individual testing is the only reliable source. The best sources are the ones that take the most work to find..


----------



## TomJ (Sep 16, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> too be fair, anavar is probably the hardest truly legit compound to find.
> 
> But I do agree. Individual testing is the only reliable source. The best sources are the ones that take the most work to find..


Are anavar raws just that expensive that literally everyone fakes it? or is it just the fact that its hard to tell the difference between various orals without testing in general?


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Are anavar raws just that expensive that literally everyone fakes it? or is it just the fact that its hard to tell the difference between various orals without testing in general?


Expensive raws. I want to say (don’t quote me on this though) that the drug was intended for use for AIDS patients to combat muscle wasting. Also, I’m pretty sure biochemically that’s it just requires more work to synthesize. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 16, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Expensive raws. I want to say (don’t quote me on this though) that the drug was intended for use for AIDS patients to combat muscle wasting. Also, I’m pretty sure biochemically that’s it just requires more work to synthesize. Someone correct me if I’m wrong.


i mean, pretty much every AAS we have now was originally designed for that purpose. Anavar is still used today supposedly for burn? patients if im not mistaken


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> i mean, pretty much every AAS we have now was originally designed for that purpose. Anavar is still used today supposedly for burn? patients if im not mistaken


I honestly don’t know. I haven’t done enough research on it. It must be expensive for a reason and I would assume that has something to do with the process of synthesis that makes it more complicated than other orals. It’s the only reasonable explanation! Plus, who doesn’t love anavar.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

Update:

I took my findings to the source I got them from and they told me that their anavar wouldn't show up on a reagent test because its fancy magic var, and copy/pasted the lab results "from that batch" to prove it.


but...
they offered a credit for the value of it anyway.

might as well have just admitted it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Tazz (Sep 21, 2021)

Para Pharma is a lab you make to make sure the source is legit. They are a legit lab but often faked, just like Dragon Pharma and PharmaCom.


----------



## Xxplosive (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Update:
> 
> I took my findings to the source I got them from and they told me that their anavar wouldn't show up on a reagent test because its fancy magic var, and copy/pasted the lab results "from that batch" to prove it.
> 
> ...



Thats a pretty extravagant lie.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

Xxplosive said:


> Thats a pretty extravagant lie.


Are you saying I'm lying? Or the source?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Trump (Sep 22, 2021)

I want some fancy Magic anavar


----------



## flenser (Sep 22, 2021)

I got bought some of that magic anavar from Astro one year (who stole it from Naps) and ended up with a liver infection that put me on my ass for two weeks. Best sleep I ever had, though.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> I got bought some of that magic anavar from Astro one year (who stole it from Naps) and ended up with a liver infection that put me on my ass for two weeks. Best sleep I ever had, though.


Deloadavar

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.  TBH though once you know, you know.   Like i could walk into my gym or my wife’s gym and score some anavar this week if i wanted to.  Why? Because all the juicers know each other.  
Don’t know the juicers at ur gym? No problem.  Just talk diet and exercise with the big guys for a few weeks.  Eventually somebody will make u an offer that appeals to ur liking.  
I know it’s kinda hard starting out, but just like weed or coke: once u know the signs to look for, it’s never all that hard to find.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Thanks for sharing. TBH though once you know, you know. Like i could walk into my gym or my wife’s gym and score some anavar this week if i wanted to. Why? Because all the juicers know each other.
> Don’t know the juicers at ur gym? No problem. Just talk diet and exercise with the big guys for a few weeks. Eventually somebody will make u an offer that appeals to ur liking.
> I know it’s kinda hard starting out, but just like weed or coke: once u know the signs to look for, it’s never all that hard to find.


The big juicy bros at my gym get their stuff from the big eroids sites 
One is also on a tren+dbol only cycle.


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 22, 2021)

the raws needed from China have been problematic to procure in 2021, at least in my small corner of the woods talking to some of my local guys. As price rises the temptation to fake it becomes stronger and stronger.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm just no longer planning on using anavar at all unless I find a private source I actually trust. It's just too much of a gamble


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I'm just no longer planning on using anavar at all unless I find a private source I actually trust. It's just too much of a gamble


Good plan. I got some fake anavar once for my girl, things happened that never happened on anavar before to her. ABORT MISSION!!!   ABORT MISSION!!!


----------



## flenser (Sep 22, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Are anavar raws just that expensive that literally everyone fakes it? or is it just the fact that its hard to tell the difference between various orals without testing in general?


My understanding is that China has recently banned the manufacture of DHT derivatives (for "environmental" reasons) used in anavar, winstrol, primo, mast, etc., so they are becoming more expensive and more difficult to get. Earlier this year, before the ban, I received free (real) anavar with my order from another source.

Incidentally, those reagent tests are not 100% accurate. It could still be anavar with some minor impurities. I wouldn't bet on it, though.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Good plan. I got some fake anavar once for my girl, things happened that never happened on anavar before to her. ABORT MISSION!!! ABORT MISSION!!!


How big of a beard did she grow? Are you the bottom now?


----------



## CJ (Sep 22, 2021)

TomJ said:


> How big of a beard did she grow? Are you the bottom now?


No beard, but her "sensitive area" started getting puffy. 😳😳😳

It went back to normal though. She stopped immediately, never to try any AAS or PEDs again.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> My understanding is that China has recently banned the manufacture of DHT derivatives (for "environmental" reasons) used in anavar, winstrol, primo, mast, etc., so they are becoming more expensive and more difficult to get. Earlier this year, before the ban, I received free (real) anavar with my order from another source.
> 
> Incidentally, those reagent tests are not 100% accurate. It could still be anavar with some minor impurities. I wouldn't bet on it, though.


It was the UV reagent test. Anavar has florescent reaction however small, with no color change.

Dbol turns the solution red with no florescent.

So unless it's dbol coated, shits not anavar. Unless whatever coloring they use simply breaks chemistry.

I know they are basically worthless for determining concentration but they are the same principal used every day by LE in the field for rec drugs. They should be reasonably reliable in actually detecting a particular compound.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No beard, but her "sensitive area" started getting puffy.
> 
> It went back to normal though. She stopped immediately, never to try any AAS or PEDs again.


Yeah Its a shame that the most faked, hardest to find shit is basically the only thing that females can "safely" take. And just so happens to be wildly popular with men too.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 22, 2021)

TomJ said:


> The big juicy bros at my gym get their stuff from the big eroids sites
> One is also on a tren+dbol only cycle.


Yep don’t follow the Tren+dbol guy.
Also there should be some bodybuilding doctor clinics in ur area that prescribe more than TRT. But u gotta know the guys that compete in ur area to find that kinda stuff.  Once u get plugged you’ll be plugged.   Kinda sounds silly i know.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Yep don’t follow the Tren+dbol guy.
> Also there should be some bodybuilding doctor clinics in ur area that prescribe more than TRT. But u gotta know the guys that compete in ur area to find that kinda stuff. Once u get plugged you’ll be plugged. Kinda sounds silly i know.


Well we will see. Looking at early-mid 2022 for my first show. Presumably I'll get to know a few people along the way


----------



## Send0 (Sep 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No beard, but her "sensitive area" started getting puffy. 😳😳😳
> 
> It went back to normal though. She stopped immediately, never to try any AAS or PEDs again.


But tell us what we really want to know... how's your cornhole? Did it ever recover? 😁


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 23, 2021)

flenser said:


> My understanding is that China has recently banned the manufacture of DHT derivatives (for "environmental" reasons) used in anavar, winstrol, primo, mast, etc., so they are becoming more expensive and more difficult to get. Earlier this year, before the ban, I received free (real) anavar with my order from another source.
> 
> Incidentally, those reagent tests are not 100% accurate. It could still be anavar with some minor impurities. I wouldn't bet on it, though.


This was what was explained to me also. That the raw production was really damaging to the local ecology and environment vs something like fentanyl or testosterone. I guess a couple labs DESTROYED local water sources in China producing Anavar raws specifically and Beijing themselves started to come down hard.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Since when has china given a single fuck about the environment?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No beard, but her "sensitive area" started getting puffy. 😳😳😳
> 
> It went back to normal though. She stopped immediately, never to try any AAS or PEDs again.


This could be hot depending what you are into…..
BUT
I take it
Your are not into big puffy vagina’s.
Hmmmmm or are you😂😂😂😂🤙


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 29, 2021)

Tazz said:


> Para Pharma is a lab you make to make sure the source is legit. They are a legit lab but often faked, just like Dragon Pharma and PharmaCom.


I was gonna say the same thing, though other than DP Methyl Tren I haven't used any of those brands in 10yrs


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No beard, but her "sensitive area" started getting puffy. 😳😳😳
> 
> It went back to normal though. She stopped immediately, never to try any AAS or PEDs again.


Fucked my wife up as well threw off her period for stupid lengths of time she was all fucking off for months after wards don’t think she ever doing  it again either.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I was gonna say the same thing, though other than DP Methyl Tren I haven't used any of those brands in 10yrs


This was bought from one of their listed suppliers.

Their oils seem okay, I just won't trust their orals after this.

That's a moot point though since I have much better options now


----------



## Tazz (Sep 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I was gonna say the same thing, though other than DP Methyl Tren I haven't used any of those brands in 10yrs



Yea bro, but when you their their real stuff, it’s legit.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Yeah Its a shame that the most faked, hardest to find shit is basically the only thing that females can "safely" take. And just so happens to be wildly popular with men too.


It’s mostly faked by using winstrol. Dbol and Adrol pop red on most test kits. Adrol should be a red tint while dbol is blood red. I have done a huge amount of test tube test. And I can say I do not trust these kits as fillers can play a huge role in the color. Especially if it’s a cap.

Pressed pills are more accurate using these methods as they are 99% made up of microcrystalline cellulose for bonding and weight, magnesium stearate for lubricant of the press, silicon dioxide basically an absorbent and helps with the flow of the powder , dicalcium phosphate (main filler). These cause hardly no reaction to the chemical in the reaction vial.

Capped pills can have ANYTHING in them as filler. Rat poison, backing soda, sodium chloride, protien powder, prework out…. Anything.

This is why the only true way to test is through spectrometer testing.

Now the price is a big difference we are talking upwards 5-6k a kilo maybe more now for Anavar and around 1200 for a kilo of dbol or winny.

One reason I buy and test raws for my orals. But I haven’t ran any in a while. I picked up some Provi that tested 99% pure but it was contaminated (cut) with sodium chloride so the end result was 24% of my order was 99% pure the other 76% was fucking salt.  - that is another reason why testing is great.

You can chemically correct a batch or even get rid of the sodium chloride like I did.

Test test test if you inject you need to test before.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

yeah PP pills are pressed, and both tests showed dark dark red. Why i assumed its dbol, however the exterior coating is colored differently, I guess in theory it could be reacting to the coloring.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

TomJ said:


> yeah PP pills are pressed, and both tests showed dark dark red. Why i assumed its dbol, however the exterior coating is colored differently, I guess in theory it could be reacting to the coloring.


Is the pill sweet tasting?


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Is the pill sweet tasting?


i can check tomorrow, im going in for bloodwork in the AM, no sense taking something the day before potentially throwing things off.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Pill has very little taste, but is very slightly sweet. 

crushed it to powder first, and placed on my tongue and let disolve to try and get a better idea for taste


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

Well if they use a sugar coating machine on their finished product then that might cause a false reading.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Well if they use a sugar coating machine on their finished product then that might cause a false reading.


interesting, so these may very well be var after all if thats the case. 
Im on a lean bulk right now, maybe ill just give them a shot and see if I blow up like a balloon from the water retention


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

TomJ said:


> interesting, so these may very well be var after all if thats the case.
> Im on a lean bulk right now, maybe ill just give them a shot and see if I blow up like a balloon from the water retention


Ever thought about sending one pill to jano? He can test the actual counpound and mg per pill


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Ever thought about sending one pill to jano? He can test the actual counpound and mg per pill


He charges 90 USD for testing or there abouts right?

It would literally cost what id paid for them, I would be better off throwing them away and just buying somewhere I trust. So unless PP was gonna reimburse me, which i doubt because they refunded me already, it just doesnt make sense i think.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

TomJ said:


> He charges 90 USD for testing or there abouts right?
> 
> It would literally cost what id paid for them, I would be better off throwing them away and just buying somewhere I trust. So unless PP was gonna reimburse me, which i doubt because they refunded me already, it just doesnt make sense i think.


It’s closer to 130 after shipping. I would test regardless… it will give the community some insight and if it’s real you are at ease of mind. I always factor in testing when buying a cycle.

And don’t trust any source at all. They all go bad it’s just a matter of when. They don’t have control of their raws and most don’t test them.

I mean no disrespect in this post but please don’t ever trust a source even if you had good stuff in the past. Every source is as good as their last batch then they can’t be trusted until it’s tested again.

Edit

They can’t be trusted even if it test good I’m sorry poor choice of words


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> It’s closer to 130 after shipping. I would test regardless… it will give the community some insight and if it’s real you are at ease of mind. I always factor in testing when buying a cycle.
> 
> And don’t trust any source at all. They all go bad it’s just a matter of when. They don’t have control of their raws and most don’t test them.
> 
> I mean no disrespect in this post but please don’t ever trust a source even if you had good stuff in the past. Every source is as good as their last batch then they can’t be trusted until it’s tested again.


i just got a whole mess of stuff from another source that i have a lot more faith in.

Maybe ill get the PP stuff tested when i send in the other stuff, so i can at least save the shipping cost a bit. 

I expect he can test a pill pre-crushed? because the PP ones are district and stamped with "PP" on them, just for the sake of the test actually being blind i mean.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 29, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> It’s closer to 130 after shipping. I would test regardless… it will give the community some insight and if it’s real you are at ease of mind. I always factor in testing when buying a cycle.
> 
> And don’t trust any source at all. They all go bad it’s just a matter of when. They don’t have control of their raws and most don’t test them.
> 
> ...


There is no disrespect anywhere in this post. All I see is sage advice 😁


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 29, 2021)

TomJ said:


> i just got a whole mess of stuff from another source that i have a lot more faith in.
> 
> Maybe ill get the PP stuff tested when i send in the other stuff, so i can at least save the shipping cost a bit.
> 
> I expect he can test a pill pre-crushed? because the PP ones are district and stamped with "PP" on them, just for the sake of the test actually being blind i mean.


I would send in a vail not crushed. But do not tell him what type of pill it is supposed to be


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Ill have to reach out to him then, i was already going back and forth on getting the new stuff tested.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> There is no disrespect anywhere in this post. All I see is sage advice


Hard agree

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 1, 2021)

Well at least their test enanthate is legit.

Just got my bloodwork back.
Draw was done on Wednesday morning (I pin Sunday morning/Wednesday night) and came back with a 2750 total. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Well at least their test enanthate is legit.
> 
> Just got my bloodwork back.
> Draw was done on Wednesday morning (I pin Sunday morning/Wednesday night) and came back with a 2750 total.
> ...


Out of curiosity, what was your weekly dose for that total test result?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Out of curiosity, what was your weekly dose for that total test result?


500. 
250 Sunday morning. 
250 Wednesday night

My baseline bloods were barely 600ng/dl total t

Now my free t is over 800

I'm gonna add the bloodwork and a entry in my log tomorrow probably.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Update:

I got the orals tested through Jano. results can be found here 





						Tom's HPLC Steroid Testing Thread
					

Hey guys,  I recently ordered some Janoshik testing on some oral steroid sources. I figured, for the good of the community, it was best to share them publicly.  This thread will also serve as a collection of any testing I get done in the future, whether it be something I brew myself/raws I get...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




TLDR i was wrong and you should not put any stock into chem reagent tests. 

HPLC or bust.


----------

